# possible impaction



## Brandonjames (Mar 21, 2011)

I think that my argentine black and white tegu has eaten a piece of plastic, i heard a noise coming from his cage but im not sure what it was, i looked in his mouth and saw that he swallowed something white. Im not sure exactly what it was. It had to have been his poop or a know on the uvb fixture. Im not sure exactly if there was 2 knobs on it or just 1, i got it used. I'm going to take him to the vet tomarrow and get an x-ray done just to make sure. If i squeezed his stomach do you think i would feel a hard object if it was plastic?


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 22, 2011)

It's possible that you'd feel it, but not guaranteed. I think the only way to know for sure would be the x-ray. Good luck!


----------



## Orion (Mar 22, 2011)

My Tegu ate 3 plastic caps a couple weeks back. I did not even know until she pooed them out. If the plastic was not much bigger than his normal BM, I would not worry about it. Make sure the next couple days you feed it soft foods like strawberries, grapes, chicken or beef liver, and mix extra cod liver oil in the normal mix you feed him so it can pass easier.


----------



## Brandonjames (Mar 22, 2011)

set up a vet visit for thursday, earliast i could get him in, I dont have any cod liver oil, would extra virgin olive oil work? what about mineral oil?


----------



## slideaboot (Mar 22, 2011)

Mineral oil will work.


----------



## Draco D Tegu (Mar 22, 2011)

ooooh yeah mineral oil works. Takes a bit of time but it will give you the desired results. 

And give him warm baths too.


----------



## Brandonjames (Mar 25, 2011)

got the x-ray done yesterday and he was all clean, also got a clean bill of health from the vet, yay! i started feeding him again and hes going mental over the raw chicken


----------

